# Memory of Mozart



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

That's horrible! I'm sorry fro your loss. You must be outraged right now. I can see why you would be suspicious, they have given you every right to be. Sometimes, a dog might have a condition that never shows itself ahead of time, but the fact that they basically hid things from you just doesn't seem right at all.

I will never trust my dogs to even a boarder. I will only trust them to my vet, my breeder, friends or family and even there I will be very picky.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

First and foremost - I am so sorry for your loss. Four years old is much too soon to lose a beloved animal. 

In regards to the situation, I suggest you file a BBB complaint against both the kennel and the vet, and also report the veterinarian to the licensing board. 

Check your paperwork, because when you board an animal you most likely signed a waiver that granted the kennel to perform as your proxy if life-saving measures are needed. I worked for a kennel for a couple years, and we've had a few animals go to the vet for serious problems (seizures, bloat, etc), and in my time there 1 animal did die (I cannot remember the cause). But it has been my experience that while a staff member is rushing the animal to the vets (called ahead of time so they are aware of the situation), the manager (or owner) of the facility uses all contact numbers to try to reach the owners and let them know what's going on. We also utilize the emergency contact to try to reach the owner. 

As a fellow pet-owner, I have had bad calls made by boarding kennels. When I boarded my cats for a week, two years ago. The kennel racked up a few hundred dollars of vet expenses without consulting me b/c my senior cat hadn't eliminated for two days. But that is neither here nor there.

Again, I am so sorry for the loss of sweet Mozart.


----------



## nerachal46 (Oct 29, 2013)

Brave,
All that you mention with reporting has been done. Paperwork simply states that "in the event of injury or sickness will receive immediate attention with a vet and I will be notified" !!!!! AS in 18 hrs later by some "assistant" and after we take care of the cremation !!!!! Guess I missed the "small print" !!! 
Thanks for you thoughts,
Hal


----------



## nerachal46 (Oct 29, 2013)

Luna and Lily's Dad,
Thanks for your thoughts. And your right about "nothing seems right" About any of this !!!!
Hal


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

How absolutely horrible. I am so so sorry for his loss. I'm assuming they gave you no information about what was happening immediately prior to his becoming in a "distressed state." 

I think if I were you I would be contacting a lawyer about filing a law suit against this guy.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. I would be totally heartbroken and angry beyond belief if that had happened with one of my dogs. The part about cremating him with no necropsy (and without calling you to give you the option for one) is certainly a huge red flag to me!


----------



## nerachal46 (Oct 29, 2013)

Had been disbelief for the first 10 days. Angry at this point is putting it is gentle terms. BUT, I don't dwell on the anger just on *all those "red flags"* and taking this incomprehensible situation to the next level !!!


----------



## nerachal46 (Oct 29, 2013)

mylissyk said:


> How absolutely horrible. I am so so sorry for his loss. I'm assuming they gave you no information about what was happening immediately prior to his becoming in a "distressed state."
> 
> I think if I were you I would be contacting a lawyer about filing a law suit against this guy.


Thank you !!! Whatever this outfit had or has to say I wouldn't believe...ever !!! And I am moving forward with this.
Hal


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss.
I actually did have a dog die, very suddenly, at a kennel. The owner called me the second it happened...in tears. The body was released to my husband and me, to make our own decisions about cremation and necropsy, etc.
I hope, in some small way, you can gain some sense of satisfaction, be it through legal or other means.
Although nothing will really make it better, I'm sure.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Sorry for your sudden and tragic loss of Mozart. I really don't know what else to say other than I offer you my deepest condolences. Quite a bizarre situation...


----------



## nerachal46 (Oct 29, 2013)

Thank you for that. No nothing could ever make this better. I loved my Goldens to death and always think of them and those special moments. What I experienced with Mozart over 7 mos was so special and rewarding.... I really was blessed to call him my own. His loss is just so raw and painful each day as I walk around the house. The love I had for him is really beyond words !!!!!
Hal


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

fostermom said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. I would be totally heartbroken and angry beyond belief if that had happened with one of my dogs. The part about cremating him with no necropsy (and without calling you to give you the option for one) is certainly a huge red flag to me!


Wow I'm so sorry this has happened to you, and I do think they are hiding something from you. Good luck with your legal actions etc


----------



## nerachal46 (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm at a loss to understand the entire situation...... I couldn't do what was done....to my worst enemy when it comes to our four-legged family members !!!


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

I am so sorry this happened. My heart goes out to you. 

I see that you are from Florida. Do you think they let him get overheated? Over exercised, maybe?


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

First and foremost, I am VERY sorry for your loss.

Secondly, that guy is ABSOLUTELY hiding something. Why else would he have the dog cremated. There is no reasonable rational explanation for that. Were that my dog, he and I would have a frank, private discussion that he would likely not enjoy.


----------



## nerachal46 (Oct 29, 2013)

Mozart wasn't starting any training until that Monday. Just adjusting to where he was through that weekend.


----------



## nerachal46 (Oct 29, 2013)

alphadude said:


> First and foremost, I am VERY sorry for your loss.
> 
> Secondly, that guy is ABSOLUTELY hiding something. Why else would he have the dog cremated. There is no reasonable rational explanation for that. Were that my dog, he and I would have a frank, private discussion that he would likely not enjoy.


Thank you A,
Exactly re: cremation, and now we will never know why a perfectly healthy Saint died that night.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Can you make an appointment with the vet he took him too and try and find out what happened? Surely the vet will give the dog's owner the details on the situation.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

So obviously this piece of-work- was trying to destroy any evidence that may have been apparent by cremating someone else's dog, and I'm guessing he had him treated with his own name as the 'owner' to avoid the vet putting up a fight about any decisions he was making and maybe also to make it difficult for you to get information from this vet (as it wasn't 'your' dog). But I'd be checking into this vet clinic closely as well...I'm suspicious- is it possible these reports are fabricated completely- he had Mozart cremated so you couldn't see a body and say 'hey- that's not my dog'? I'm suspicious that maybe this guy gave you a box of ashes, a fake vet report, and sold your dog to someone. You are absolutely right to get a lawyer involved- and have you considered contacting any media? 

I'm so sorry for your loss. I am also sorry for voicing a suspicion that could give false hope, but I felt it was something to keep in mind. People are so messed up these days, anything is possible. I hope you're able to get to the bottom of this and have a major and negative impact on this man and his business. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NFexec (Jul 14, 2012)

Dancer said:


> So obviously this piece of-work- was trying to destroy any evidence that may have been apparent by cremating someone else's dog, and ... I'm suspicious that maybe this guy gave you a box of ashes, a fake vet report, and sold your dog to someone.


Oh man - that is a real sinister take - and you are right; it could have happened. Hard to accept there are people in the dog training industry that would do something so cruel. :--sad:

Doug & Linda


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

First and foremost I am so sorry you have to go through this. I really am speechless as to how someone could do this to you. My next thought was could they have somehow abused your Moses and therefore the cremation so no evidence. I pray not. I am so sorry.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I am so sorry this happened to you and your sweet Mozart! I can't fathom any reason anyone would handle a situation this way except to cover something up. It does seem very suspicious! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

NFexec said:


> Oh man - that is a real sinister take - and you are right; it could have happened. Hard to accept there are people in the dog training industry that would do something so cruel. :--sad:
> 
> Doug & Linda


I know. I wish I didn't think like this. Maybe I'm wrong- my husband says my imagination runs away with me...But there was a 'rescue' near here that used to actually steal people's dogs and then 'adopt them out'- for a fee of course. Allegedly several people whose dogs hadn't gone missing yet saw their dogs posted on this web page as 'in foster care, waiting to be adopted'. Maybe that's not the case in this situation, but it was an angle that no body had mentioned... I am very sorry to have had to though. The last thing I want is to add to this poor family's pain. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nerachal46 (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi,
Yes, have spoken to the director of the clinic and waiting for their copies of all the paperwork to confirm what I have from this trainer. What I do show is that Mozart was DOA and tried to revive.


----------



## nerachal46 (Oct 29, 2013)

Dancer,
Those thoughts have come to mind over the past 3 wks. Yet, it makes you wonder if someone had paid over $500 that night between paying for cremation and the service performed that night.... how much would a 4yr old(almost half his life) who was neutered be worth today for him to do something like that? Unless the clinic was somehow involved? Yet in speaking with the pet crematory, their records show Mozart being pick up from the clinic that Monday morning and being cremated that day. As for the clinic and the director I spoke to, he did talk to the emergency vet that was involved Sat. night and said there was nothing "unusual" to the events that night.


----------



## nerachal46 (Oct 29, 2013)

To All...... I had posted the "Aftermath" on Yelp as a review of this outfit and they did reply to my review. Tell me what you think.....This guy just doesn't "get it" for some reason that is beyond my understanding !!!! For someone who say's they love dogs and has been training them for over 20 yrs...the response to those events that night blows my mind !!!
Anyone have thoughts on this......His response is at the bottom of this post.

The Miami Dog Whisperer - Miami, FL


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

I would say that just from reading the post he sounds sincere. I know anyone can write whatever they want, and he could be lying, but a certain amount of pain does seem to come through in his reply. He certainly didn't do things the right way, but if what he wrote was honest, he may have done it with the best intentions. There's no way around the fact that the whole ordeal is terrible, but hopefully it was done without wrongdoing. It's just tough to tell.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

My thoughts: he's really laying it on thick. Smells like a pile of boloney. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Who cares that he 'has health issues as well'? What does that have to do with anything? Repeatedly stating that he tried " to treat Mozart as if he were his own dog"- uh, well this wasn't his dog and as a "business owner" you need to have emergency procedures in place in case of situations like this! I would do everything in my power to encourage the dog's owners to have an autopsy if this were my business- at my cost so I could clear my name! 

Bottom line: it's a business. If you're looking after someone's dogs, you need emergency protocols in place. It wasn't up to this guy to make any decisions (beyond rushing him to a vet) without trying to contact the owner (and documenting the attempts). Certainly it is not up to this guy to decide to give Mozart's family the 'gift of one more nights peaceful sleep' or however he put it. High-handed of him, to say the least. 

The other reviews were unpleasant as well- a pinch-collar on a toy breed? Wow. Jmo. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm outraged at this story. I cannot imagine what you must be feeling. This whole story screams "COVER UP"! I'd speak to the Vet but realize he probably gets alot of business from this guy. I'd then find out the gov't agency that overseas both his business and the Vet if you don't get a resonable answer from him. Then I'd try to put him out of business. Something happened to poor Mozart and its likely his fault. Again, I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## nerachal46 (Oct 29, 2013)

Thank you Murphy1 and now my boy's story is up to date.

Good evening everyone. The Memory of Mozart has been updated through today.

https://www.facebook.com/MozartWerntz

The Clinic Notes are the most recent. You know, there are "only" 56.7 million household that are dog owners in this country. I "only" want 56.7 of those households to read Mozart's story. Thanks so much for reading, listening, and "sharing" his story !!!!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

He was a beautiful guy.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

So according to his reply, he spent hours at your house explaining what happend. Did he tell you exactly what was happening when Mozart first started showing signs of distress?


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow, I started to read that but I actually just can't right now. I'll try again in a day or two, but right now I just want to say again how sad and angry I am on your behalf and Mozart's. IF this was one if those things that 'would've/could've happened' wherever Mozart happened to be at the time I believe you would've seen definitive proof in either the vet report or an autopsy report. I know that things happen- our healthy(ish) 5 yr old golden took a nap one day and never woke up- but this is way different then that. I know that Mozart has found peace, I hope that you will also- along with the knowledge you are looking for. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nerachal46 (Oct 29, 2013)

mylissyk said:


> So according to his reply, he spent hours at your house explaining what happend. Did he tell you exactly what was happening when Mozart first started showing signs of distress?


Said that Mozart was fine until the evening and was drinking more water then normal, not relieving himself that evening and trying to throw up with not much coming up if anything....then collapsed. But at this point with all that I know today......I don't believe a word they say.


----------



## nerachal46 (Oct 29, 2013)

Here is a better link to Mozart's story.

https://www.facebook.com/hal.werntz/media_set?set=a.10201305184010465.1073741826.1198644268&type=3


----------



## nerachal46 (Oct 29, 2013)

*The Memory of Mozart*

I wanted to post the Story of Mozart one last time for those who may have missed it. Have shared some of this on another thread..."This is what I'm dealing with".

https://www.facebook.com/hal.werntz/media_set?set=a.10201305184010465.1073741826.1198644268&type=3

You know, there are "only" 56.7 million household that are dog owners in this country. I "only" want 56.7 of those households to read Mozart's story. Thanks so much for reading, listening, and "sharing" his story !!!!

*BUT the main reason is to make all of you aware of The Miami Dog Whisperer and plans he had told me prior to the devastating events last month involving my Mozart.*

*His plan is to start a " Golden Service Dog" program*,or has started it and I want every breeder of "goldens" to know about this guy and what I just went through.
Thanks for reading this.


----------



## nerachal46 (Oct 29, 2013)

And speaking of "service dogs" !!!!

The Real Trouble with Fake Service Dogs | The Dogington Post


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

I am unable to see the Facebook post, could someone post the text so I can read it? Thanks


----------



## nerachal46 (Oct 29, 2013)

Mozart's Story- His life and times:

Hello Everyone,
I am.....The Spirit of Mozart and I have a story to share with you today.
Description
Mozart's Story- His life and times:

Hello Everyone,
I am.....The Spirit of Mozart and I have a story to share with you today. You see "we" are now waiting at The Rainbow Bridge and we know that one day we will see Hal once again. 
I was a very healthy 4 year old 150 lb Tri-color St Bernard. When I was 2 yrs old I was placed in a shelter. At that time I had been adopted by this wonderful family that already had two female Saints and a female Great Dane and you can imagine my excitement at that time.......three females and me.....in a yard together !!!! Can you say "heaven" !!!! Anyway, after about 1 1/2 yrs I started to have some issues with the Dane so much so that there was a strong chance that I was headed back to a shelter or going to a rescue organization. I kept hearing stories that my issue was probably due to those first two years of life which I just don't remember now.
Seven months ago while playing in the yard with my "women" Hal shows up and he wants to pet me and play in the yard with me. Ok, I can let him do that and he seemed pretty cool...I like this dude !!!! He said "bye" and two days later he is back and next thing I know, I'm in his car and we are driving to his house. That's cool I like adventures. The next day we are off to a place called Petsmart checking out things like beds, collar's, etc. and I'm in the store with him...talk about cool !!! Then that afternoon Hal says to me that we are going to the beach and the ocean.....had no idea what he was talking about...ocean,beach??? Well, when we got there it was like..."Wow look at all that water" and those other dogs like me. Turns out I loved the beach but didn't care for all those other dogs being around and I soon found out, that was part of those "issues" I had been having. 
But in spite of that, my time living with Hal was fantastic. We would take long walks daily and meet all kinds of people and ,of course, other dogs...Yuk !!!! People would stop and say hi, even while in their cars and tell Hal how handsome I am and then a few cars would go by and someone would yell out the window "Hey Beethoven"....no I'm Mozart !!! Hal was funny at the house when it came to sports and in particular something called the RedSox. He would lay on he floor watching and occasionally I'd lay next to him to make him happy. Most of the time I'd do my "spread-eagle" thing on the tile floor since I loved the feeling of cold tile on my back !!!! Seems like we were always doing something or going somewhere together, the bank, pet store, or the beach. Never went to a place called the "supermarket" and I knew why when he came back from there....all that food in those bags.....he had my attention !!!!! Anyway, those times over our seven months together was the only time I was alone watching highlights on ESPN of those "redsox" thing. 
Then after about 3 months Hal and I went to this field to meet someone called a "dog trainer"...interesting, dog trainer...for me? Something about obedience training. For real??? Waste of money in my eyes.... I knew how to sit, lay down, come, shake paws, etc. So what was that all about? Come to find out that because of my "issues" that this training would help in overcoming those issues. Heard them talking about something called "fear aggression"....me ??? Just because I saw other dogs as lunch? Nah, I enjoyed my food at home and those special treats more then having "dog" on the menu. I especially loved ice cubes and they were always available for me. My favorite treat after our walks each day. Anyway, it turned out that Hal decided we had to something to deal with that "issue" since that training didn't change anything when it came to other dogs. Then I started to have some issues when it came to people who would approach us, think that may have been to make sure I protected Hal from anything thing bad !!!! At that point even I knew we had to seek out someone who could teach me to just be a happy, well adjusted "family member" for my owner. 

And sadly this was the start of the "Dark Time" and why I wait for Hal at the Rainbow Bridge. I'll be back later to finish this story.


Today 10/3/2013 Hal was taking me to a place called DogForce1 Dog Training In Miami,dog trainer,The Miami Dog Whisperer,Home Page
https://www.facebook.com/MiamiDogWhisperer
in Miami home of the "Miami Dog Whisperer" and a Richard Heinz-CEO to do a "meet an greet". Overheard Hal telling some friends that Richard was "recognized" as one of the Three Top Authorities in the WORLD...... WOW in THE WORLD !!! Plus,can't beat a long air-conditioned car ride in August. When we got there and kinda met everyone Hal was telling Richard that he had to fly out of town to Philadelphia for his mothers Special 90th Birthday celebration on Sunday 10/6/2013. And wanted to work something out where I could stay in the kennel while Hal was away. Richard said we could work something out where I'd be boarded there and official training would start on Monday 10/7/2013 for a week and that the first few days would be for me to acclimate to my new surroundings. Hal was happy about that so, because he was happy, I was happy....I think !!!! 

Well, the big day is here ,time to make that long trip to Miami again. Started the day with our normal 45 min walk around the neighborhood. Got back to the house, chilled out and had our breakfast, Hal's looked soooo much better then these "kibble" things but I did get some of those egg's he was eating...... gave him my "sad" look....he can't resist that look !!! Later that morning it was time to pack up and make the trip south. Hal busy with getting my food, bib's etc ready and me busy doing my "spread eagle" thing on the tile. When we got to DogForce1 they were there to greet us and as I walked with Hal, one of the trainers walked with us and the next thing I knew the trainer was walking with me and Hal was watching. No big deal as I walked with him and left my "mark" all over the yard area..... hey I'm a big dog with a big bladder !!!! 

Now, events at this point seem to get a little cloudy. Hal had left to get ready for his trip and I kind of chilled out for the day and into following couple of days until Saturday. I'd be walked but for the most part I would just "chill" in the kennel. I do remember barking a lot during the night though those first two nights. And like I said things were kind of unclear until Saturday evening. I had been drinking a lot of water, more then normal, think I'd try to up-chuck but not much would come out and was having some trouble breathing at that point. Think I was in some kind of distress at that point. I look around ...looking for Hal....I can't breath....Hal....Hal...help me.....help m............................................................................... !!!!!!!!

And at that point Mozart passed over to The Rainbow Bridge !!!!!!!!



Memory of Mozart- aftermath update.

I would like to share with you a true story that occurred on the weekend of 10/5-10/6 of this month. The follow is true and has supporting documents. It is a very disturbing series of events that involves a "high profile" dog training outfit in the Miami area know as "The Miami Dog Whisperer" or Dog Force1 and it's CEO a Mr. Richard Heinz. Dog Training In Miami,dog trainer,The Miami Dog Whisperer,Home Page

https://www.facebook.com/MiamiDogWhisperer
Should any dog lover read this, it has to affect you !!!!!Mozart was a healthy 4 yr old twice rescued St Bernard that I owned for a period of 7 mos before taking him DogForce1 for a week of formal training that was to start on Monday 10/7. I dropped him off on 10/3 to be boarded through the weekend since I had to go out of town for that weekend. Mozart died on the evening of Saturday 10/5 and I don't know why he died. The following are the series of events that occurred the evening of 10/5. 

The following are the facts of which there is no denying:
1) Mozart was taken to "The Miami Dog Whisperer" or DogForce1 on Thursday 10/3/2013 to board and be trained for one week starting on 10/7.
2) A supposed phone conversation with Richard Heinz's vet occurred Saturday night because Mozart had gone into a distressed state and told them to get Mozart to a clinic ASAP. Richard Heinz's vet according to the DBPR "Shows no license under that name". So, just how involved was this unlicensed vet other then that single phone call? 
2) Mozart was received by Richard Heinz at a local vet clinic in a "non-responsive, non neurologic state" approximately between 10-11 pm on Saturday 10/5/2013
3) Oxygen and CPR started with no response to reanimation, patient passed away on Saturday 10/5/2013.
4) Mozart was signed in to the clinic as Mozart Heinz as "owner")
Note: not a requirement of the clinic.
5) Pet Cremation Information Sheet was filled out and Invoice for cremation paid for by Richard Heinz on 10/5/2013 while at the clinic. All this done without my knowledge nor obviously my approval !!!!!!!!
6) No mention or request by Richard Heinz to have a necropsy preformed on "HIS DOG"...... a healthy 150 lb 4 yr old St Bernard with a zero history of heath issues. AND no health issues during the seven months he was with me. And "suddenly" becomes distressed and dies on that Saturday evening ????
7) Mozart was cremated on 10/7/2013. 
8) And I Hal Werntz being the actual owner of Mozart find out about his death when I returned a phone call to the "assistant" of Richard Heinz at 3 pm Sunday, the next day....yes you read that right Mozart died the evening of Saturday 10/5 and I was told of his death the next day Sunday 10/6 at 3pm in the afternoon by an assistant !!!!!!!!!!!!! 16 HRS AFTER HE DIED....BY SOME ASSISTANT !!!!!!!!! Oh, and by the way was told by this "assistant" that along with Mozart having a "heart attack"( and we know this because ???) Richard Heinz had taken care of the cremation, with that same phone call !!!!!! 

Finally, imagine, if you will, after reading this and you look at your "Mozart" laying next to you on the floor...... and this had happened to you !!! This is what I have been trying to assimilate over the past 3 weeks !!!! 

The Clinic Notes 

And here is where this incomprehensible story gets ugly...(just remember the dates on this timeline....very important) !!!!! I return from Phila that Monday and go immediately to Heinz to try a get answers as to what exactly happened, all I knew at that point was that Mozart was dead, supposedly of a "heart attack". During this conversation I was given copies of everything that had happened that Saturday night, cremation invoice, crematory info sheet, incomplete invoice of services I assumed, and an Emergency Treatment Authorization form. All of these in the name of Richard Heinz, the "OWNER" of Mozart.

On 10/9/13 I get a call in the morning From Mary Heinz(wife/Business Mgr of DF1) saying they want to drive up from Miami to Port St Lucie to hand me Mozart's remains and "to give me a hug". So ok they come and tell me once again "how sorry" etc yadda yadda yadda !!!! Bring that box of my boy, death certificate, AND the cover letter from the Clinic stating that the "medical notes" are pending dated 10/8/13. I'm then told that Mary will be picking up that report on 10/15/13 and express mailing(my request) that day to me. Well, I did get that report the next day along with the deposit back( which I had to ask about when they made that long drive to my home) Everything seemed to be in order with that report, which is in the above timeline as to describing exactly what happened at the clinic when Mozart was brought in...DOA and tried to reanimate, pet passed away. So at that point I have what I need from the clinic and what remains is the reprehensible conduct of Heinz over that horrendous weekend......................WRONG !!!!!!!!! 

Later that week, while looking through all the paperwork (too many times) I happen to notice that on the incomplete "invoice sheet of services" that had that zero balance BUT had the pages listed as 1 of 3 sheets. Now what was that all about ??? I then proceed to call the clinic and speak to the director and explain everything that had transpired the prior week. And after sending him the confirmation that I in fact was the owner of Mozart he called me back and said he would look into the situation. Told him I wanted copies of everything that had to do with Mozart and especially those pages 2 and 3. 

Well on this past Thursday the director's admin calls me back and said that the "incomplete invoice of service" should never have been processed since the cremation invoice covered any expenses that occurred that Saturday night.....which is true from what I see now. During that conversation I asked her if she could send me ALL the paperwork related to Mozart. I just didn't trust Heinz about anything at this point and wanted to make sure what I had was the same as the clinic. That question to ask was one of my more intelligent questions to ask...ever !!!! Shortly after that conversation I received an e-mail with those "medical notes" (remember this) and guess what they were.....2 PAGES, yes that's right 2 PAGES of notes. One page that "ALMOST" mirrored what Heinz had sent me on 10/15/13 and another page....that page 2 !!!!!!!! 

Page 2 was a timeline of conversation that took place from 10/6/13 through 10/15/13. AND a conversations or action involving whom you may ask???? Please do !!!! By Mary Heinz, that's right the "wife/business mgr" of The Miami Dog Whisperer. And here is where those dates I told you to focus on come in. Also what follows is exactly how the clinic recorded the events !!!!

10/6/13- Wanted to leave message for Dr. ***** to discus the diagnoses but then she changed her mind and decided not to leave the message. Note: At this point I don't even know Mozart is deceased and she is having a conversation with a clinic on SUNDAY MORNING ?????

10/9/13- E-mailed medical records to Heinz !!! Note: The day they came to me with Mozart's ashes and that "hug" !!!!! And tell me those records will be mailed to me on 10/15/13 

10/10/13 (Everyone better be sitting with this entry)

Spoke to Ms Heinz. They never had a chance to register Mozart with the county BUT HE WAS ADOPTED TO THE HEINZ FROM A FRIEND...is going to look for the Rabies Tag # and bring it in on Monday when she comes in to pickup the doctors notes on Monday, October 14 th. NOTE:YOU ADOPTED HIM ????? 

10/15/13- Came in for records, provided a death certificate, no DC Tag provided. 

And it gets better.... the "medical notes" that Heinz sent via express mail were doctored as in "cut and paste" That sheets show 1 of 1 pages from Heinz..... The Clinic shows 2 of 2 !!!!!! Anyone at this point wonder why ?????? Well that brings me up to the present and as I said earlier ....feel free to share it with ones you know of that 56.7 million !!!!

AND the bottom line on Mozart's story as of 11/2/13....... I STILL don't know how or why my boy Died !!!!!!! And no doubt, ever will !!!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

nerachal46 said:


> Said that Mozart was fine until the evening and was drinking more water then normal, not relieving himself that evening and trying to throw up with not much coming up if anything....then collapsed. But at this point with all that I know today......I don't believe a word they say.


This makes me think he could have bloated. If he got over heated and drank too much water, bloat can happen quickly.

I know it is driving you mad not knowing what happened to your boy, and the grief of his loss feels like it's burying you. I wish with all my heart we could rewind time and undo this.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I agree with Mylissyk, it sure does sound like bloat. But the Vet would have been able to diagnose that right away.


----------



## nerachal46 (Oct 29, 2013)

Perhaps if DogForce1's vet was on hand...spoke English.... and was a licensed vet in Florida.
Thought about the "bloat" issue but since Mozart was supposedly barking through the first 2 nights. I believe he, more then likely, was given something that went bad as in overdose. But, as we know, we will never know the truth....unless someone's conscience gets the best of them. But I doubt that when you consider they looked me in the eye and said things like this *"We told you exactly what happened, every step of it, times, gave you all paperwork, came over and sat with you for hours to allow you to ask anything you wanted and we answered with the truth. We are good people, we have helped many, we have big hearts and are true animal lovers, and I know losing your Mozart has been devastating, and we are deeply saddened that it happened while with us. We do feel that we handled it as if he was our dog, did everything with good intent, and even if you don't agree with the decisions made in the most devastating moment of our lives,* While they were in the process of altering the medical notes from the Clinic and only sending me that part of those notes they wanted me to see !!!!!!


----------



## nerachal46 (Oct 29, 2013)

Anyone having an issue opening the Memory of Mozart ? I can post it here.


----------



## nerachal46 (Oct 29, 2013)

nerachal46 said:


> I have 4 Goldens at The Rainbow Bridge and was blessed to rescue a St Bernard. Had been on 2 Golden Rescue sites in FL at the time when Mozart came into my life and now he is with my Goldens. I wanted to share the aftermath of Mozarts story.
> 
> I would like to share with you a true story that occurred on the weekend of 10/5-10/6 of this month. The follow is true and has supporting documents. It is a very disturbing series of events that involves a "high profile" dog training outfit in the Miami area know as "The Miami Dog Whisperer" or Dog Force1 and it's CEO a Mr. Richard Heinz. Dog Training In Miami,dog trainer,The Miami Dog Whisperer,Home Page
> 
> ...


Here is the rest of Mozart's story as of 11/3/13
This from a "review" on YELP:
Comment from Richard H. of The Miami Dog Whisperer 10/29/2013 « Hide

Dear Hal, words can't express how very sad and devastated we are over the loss of Mozart. I know you are very upset, and you miss him deeply. 
You left Mozart under our care while you went out of town, and a few days before you came back, like you said, Saturday evening Mozart became sick. As we told you many times and we sat in your home and explained and went over in detail exactly how things happened, we spoke to our vet over the phone and immediately took Mozart to the Emergency clinic. I did not take my cell phone, or your number, as my number one priority was to make sure that Mozart was ok. When we got to the clinic it was all a blur, I was devastated, and they rushed Mozart in to the back and they gave him CPR and gave him Oxygen, as I waited in an office. They asked for my information and again I wanted to make sure Mozart was taken care of, so I gave them My license number and information, as well as any information I had about Mozart. I know you would have wanted me to just make sure He was taken care of, and I did. At the same time, I was in deep distress, as I myself have medical issues and high blood pressure, so all I could do was sit wait and pray that Mozart was okay, and I had no idea what could have happened as he seamed to be good just hours before. 
My heart was aching and all I could think about was "please God make sure Mozart is okay" at that moment that was my only thought. 
The vet came out and told me Mozart did not make it, words I will never forget. This is something we have never been through, and my mind was racing and I could not understand what had happened. The vet only spend a few seconds with me, as I broke down he walked away. The next hour was them giving me the decision of what to do with the body. There were three choices (dispose of the body, group cremation or private cremation where the ashes would be recovered) I was devastated, and I tried to make the right decisions as if Mozart was my own, and I tried to consider what would be the right thing to do for you as well. 
At that moment, an autopsy never occurred to me at all, in hindsight, I do wish I would have requested it, and I know that is one of the decisions you are most upset about, Hal, and as I said when we were sitting in your living room, hind sight is always 20/20.
I know that you are very upset with the decisions I made, after Mozart's passing, as far as not calling you in the middle of the night and waiting until the next day so that you could have one last night's sleep without the pain of knowing Mozart was gone. I did not see the reason to put that burden on you in the middle of the night, as I was in pain and extremely devastated, I could not even talk at that moment and for days after. I became physically ill, and it still hurts my heart just to think of the fact that Mozart passed away. 
My wife and I are so devastated, our whole family is, we are true dog lovers and we have helped and continue to help countless dogs and families, we help rescue organizations, donate to help homeless dogs and we match rescue dogs with disabled people who need it, we are dog lovers, this is something that has never happened to us before.
Hal, I know you are upset at the decisions I made and how I handled things, perhaps wasn't how you would have handled it, or how you would have wanted, and all I can say is that hind site is always 20/20 and that nothing that was done was done with ill-intent. Everything I did, everything we did to help you get all the documents etc, was done with kindness, respect, and in good faith. I'm deeply sorry that Mozart passed away, It is still devastating for everyone. 
The hardest part is that we don't know what happened to him as far as why he became ill, It could have been so many things, from cardiac arrest, to blood clot, to any number of things that caused this. All I know is that we did everything we could for him, every step of the way, he was taken care of from the moment you dropped him off, to the moment he became ills and we had to rush him to the hospital. We told you exactly what happened, every step of it, times, gave you all paperwork, came over and sat with you for hours to allow you to ask anything you wanted and we answered with the truth. We are good people, we have helped many, we have big hearts and are true animal lovers, and I know losing your Mozart has been devastating, and we are deeply saddened that it happened while with us. We do feel that we handled it as if he was our dog, did everything with good intent, and even if you don't agree with the decisions made in the most devastating moment of our lives, it was never done to hurt, harm or upset you in any way. All we can do is with you all the best always, and tell you that because of Mozart, we have decided not to train any more dogs at our home, as his loss was extremely devastating, and the worse moment of my career as I had to look into your eyes and tell you how everything happened. God bless.

Then The Clinic Records...that were altered !!! Yes altered !!!!

*The Clinic Notes 
*
And here is where this incomprehensible story gets ugly...(just remember the dates on this timeline....very important) !!!!! I return from Phila that Monday and go immediately to Heinz to try a get answers as to what exactly happened, all I knew at that point was that Mozart was dead, supposedly of a "heart attack". During this conversation I was given copies of everything that had happened that Saturday night, cremation invoice, crematory info sheet, incomplete invoice of services I assumed, and an Emergency Treatment Authorization form. All of these in the name of Richard Heinz, the "OWNER" of Mozart.

On 10/9/13 I get a call in the morning From Mary Heinz(wife/Business Mgr of DF1) saying they want to drive up from Miami to Port St Lucie to hand me Mozart's remains and "to give me a hug". So ok they come and tell me once again "how sorry" etc yadda yadda yadda !!!! Bring that box of my boy, death certificate, AND the cover letter from the Clinic stating that the "medical notes" are pending dated 10/8/13. I'm then told that Mary will be picking up that report on 10/15/13 and express mailing(my request) that day to me. Well, I did get that report the next day along with the deposit back( which I had to ask about when they made that long drive to my home) Everything seemed to be in order with that report, which is in the above timeline as to describing exactly what happened at the clinic when Mozart was brought in...DOA and tried to reanimate, pet passed away. So at that point I have what I need from the clinic and what remains is the reprehensible conduct of Heinz over that horrendous weekend......................WRONG !!!!!!!!! 

Later that week, while looking through all the paperwork (too many times) I happen to notice that on the incomplete "invoice sheet of services" that had that zero balance BUT had the pages listed as 1 of 3 sheets. Now what was that all about ??? I then proceed to call the clinic and speak to the director and explain everything that had transpired the prior week. And after sending him the confirmation that I in fact was the owner of Mozart he called me back and said he would look into the situation. Told him I wanted copies of everything that had to do with Mozart and especially those pages 2 and 3. 

Well on this past Thursday the director's admin calls me back and said that the "incomplete invoice of service" should never have been processed since the cremation invoice covered any expenses that occurred that Saturday night.....which is true from what I see now. During that conversation I asked her if she could send me ALL the paperwork related to Mozart. I just didn't trust Heinz about anything at this point and wanted to make sure what I had was the same as the clinic. That question to ask was one of my more intelligent questions to ask...ever !!!! Shortly after that conversation I received an e-mail with those "medical notes" (remember this) and guess what they were.....2 PAGES, yes that's right 2 PAGES of notes. One page that "ALMOST" mirrored what Heinz had sent me on 10/15/13 and another page....that page 2 !!!!!!!! 

Page 2 was a timeline of conversation that took place from 10/6/13 through 10/15/13. AND a conversations or action involving whom you may ask???? Please do !!!! By Mary Heinz, that's right the "wife/business mgr" of The Miami Dog Whisperer. And here is where those dates I told you to focus on come in. Also what follows is exactly how the clinic recorded the events !!!!

10/6/13- Wanted to leave message for Dr. ***** to discus the diagnoses but then she changed her mind and decided not to leave the message. Note: At this point I don't even know Mozart is deceased and she is having a conversation with a clinic on SUNDAY MORNING ?????

10/9/13- E-mailed medical records to Heinz !!! Note: The day they came to me with Mozart's ashes and that "hug" !!!!! And tell me those records will be mailed to me on 10/15/13 

*10/10/13 (Everyone better be sitting with this entry)

Spoke to Ms Heinz. They never had a chance to register Mozart with the county BUT HE WAS ADOPTED TO THE HEINZ FROM A FRIEND...is going to look for the Rabies Tag # and bring it in on Monday when she comes in to pickup the doctors notes on Monday, October 14 th. NOTE:YOU ADOPTED HIM ????? *

10/15/13- Came in for records, provided a death certificate, no DC Tag provided. 

And it gets better.... the "medical notes" that Heinz sent via express mail were doctored as in "cut and paste" That sheets show 1 of 1 pages from Heinz..... The Clinic shows 2 of 2 !!!!!! Anyone at this point wonder why ?????? Well that brings me up to the present and as I said earlier ....feel free to share it with ones you know of that 56.7 million !!!!

AND the bottom line on Mozart's story as of 11/4/13....... I STILL don't know how or why my boy Died !!!!!!! And no doubt, ever will !!!!!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Where do you go from here? Maybe it was a natural death or maybe not. They should be honest with you. The altering of records again screams of a cover up.
Who licenses a business like the one Heinz owns? That would be my next step.


----------



## nerachal46 (Oct 29, 2013)

That is on my "to do list" in the morning. Along with following up with various media outlets. Oh and I'd bet my life this was anything but natural.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Please let us all know what happens.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mozart*

I am SO SORRY about Mozart!


----------



## nerachal46 (Oct 29, 2013)

*Mozart update*

Memory of Mozart-update And a very special thanks to Stephanie Walsh Holt for taking the time to produce this video.... a very special lady !!!! Feel free to "share" this with your friends. And remember this-Mozart is dead and I don't know why or how.....just that he is!!!!!

My Mozart - YouTube

Mozart's Story: https://www.facebook.com/hal.werntz/media_set?set=a.10201305184010465.1073741826.1198644268&type=3

The process is moving forward at this point concerning the death of Mozart. It's been just over a month and it hasn't gotten any easier.The thought of my boy dying in a driveway so far from me at the time and then the cover up of that night by this so called trainer.....just rips me apart at times, like at this moment !!!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

That was beautiful. What a wonderful life Mozart had with you....know you'll see him again.


----------



## nerachal46 (Oct 29, 2013)

Thank you and for sure "we" had a wonderful 7 months together and I now have 5 of my boys waiting for me !!!!! Just with Mozart....left me way to early !!!!!


----------

